# R3D Ics Analog Clock



## sk8ingdroid (Nov 5, 2011)

I finished the r3d Ics analog clock here's the link http://db.tt/uONLRFOZ you might never to rename just take off the (1) put it in /system/app and change permissions ro rw--r--r and reboot


----------



## tbolt81 (Jul 25, 2011)

Nice clock! Looks great but has no function anyway to add the actual alarm clock function??

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## sk8ingdroid (Nov 5, 2011)

What do you mean.... like when you touch it it opens the alarm clock app or you want it to be in the alarm clock app


----------



## tbolt81 (Jul 25, 2011)

Like when you touch it, it opens up the alarm clock app.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## sk8ingdroid (Nov 5, 2011)

Idk I'll try and find out I'm not that great but I'll see


----------



## tbolt81 (Jul 25, 2011)

Cool, good job once again with this guy looks great on red bliss

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## sk8ingdroid (Nov 5, 2011)

Thanks I posted a tread fire someone who knows how to do this stuff to help me do it should be too hard and Yah I have red bliss too its so nice on it made the colors based on that theme .... the pix I attached looks so gnarly on the red bliss theme our was white and chafed our up and added red here and there look sick


----------



## sk8ingdroid (Nov 5, 2011)

Forgot to attach here is attachment


----------



## sk8ingdroid (Nov 5, 2011)

Forgot to attach here is attachment


----------



## sk8ingdroid (Nov 5, 2011)

If you guys want any other app edited to any color just ask will try my hardest to do it


----------



## EmericanX (Sep 24, 2011)

hey Sk8... to have the ICS widget with the alarm clock and all... edit desk clock! I used your images on RedBliss and incorporated into Deskclock... Looks Awesome!!!! good work!

You wanna see one thats a royal pain!!!! checkout Music2.apk.... Its almost worst then framework itself!


----------



## sk8ingdroid (Nov 5, 2011)

Thanks man I feel proud of myself lol a noob and all but Yah I'm gonna try the Google music I love a challenge hopefully in feed this weekend and I'll try to do it but one thing I'm not familiar with text colors and were they are could you explain a bit


----------



## sk8ingdroid (Nov 5, 2011)

Now that Google voice got a good update (mass texting) I will makes am app that had red and bishop but need to know what changes the backgrounds for the text would that be an png or in the coding and were will that be .... thanks man you are a Big help to a noob like me


----------



## EmericanX (Sep 24, 2011)

the text colors are defined throughout the .xml's. Poke around a bit. If you have any questions feel free to PM me. the first place you'll wanna look is colors.xml in styles... other's will be defined from framework. To change those without the entire theme... you'll have to inject the color hex instead of calling on a resource...


----------



## sk8ingdroid (Nov 5, 2011)

Thanks man you are a big helP


----------



## EmericanX (Sep 24, 2011)

No problem!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------

